# Q (non-GSD/canine), long life story



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Q came into my life 3 years ago. I was at a construction site that was being prepared to be demolished and in the dark corner of the basement was a stray mama cat and her single kitten. She ran away when I approached and with the demo about to begin, I did not know where to leave the poor baby. The kitten may have led a happy life as a stray, but I placed him in a bucket and took him home.

I researched the physical conditions of a kitten and determined it was about 2 weeks old. I named it Q, for being the 9th pet in our family's history and kyuu being the Japanese pronunciation of 9. I'm Chinese, but the chinese pronunciation of 9 is the same as dog...

Checking out the kitten's genitalia has helped me determine it was a girl. I researched more on what to feed a 2 week old and for 3-4 weeks, I bottle fed her a kitten formula. I wiped her clean after her potty and bought her a mini pet heater. She was my daughter.

Oh, the mischief of the little girl! She often went into hiding in the hamper or closets. Once she fell into an open heat vent and I took it apart to save her!

Eventually, she started to go into heat and meowed all the time. It was time for a spay. I took her into the vet and when the vet inspected her lady parts, we all had a laugh (I had a surprise) when those were actually testicles...I had a son!

Q grew up into a mean cat. He liked to sleep and didn't like to be disturbed. He attacked everyone in the house, except dear old dad. He sent my own dad to the ER with a swollen hand. Over time, he calmed down and was an enjoyable presence. 

Then he needed to go exploring and would rush at any open door. I would yell at everyone to keep him inside, but the parents argued that a cat needs to go outside. We live in a busy part of town and near a main street. But every night, Q would come to the back door or wait in the driveway for someone to let him in. 

But last night, Q was found in the middle of the street. He had been hit by a car and seems to had internal bleeding. I found him when I was taking out the trash. I could not afford a minute and quickly picked his body off the road since there could be cars. He was still warm. Earlier, I had seen him in the backyard and thought to myself "I should take some more pictures of him." I took him to a 24 hour emergency vet for cremation.

My biggest regret, besides letting him outside, is that since bringing my GSD Dudley home, I had not spent time with Q. He use to sleep for hours on my bed. He stayed out more and had lost some weight. He had brought me back some mice and birds that he had killed. I can't help but think Q felt neglected in his last moments. Yesterday, he was waiting for me in the driveway when I pulled in from work. He followed me into my room, had some kitty snacks, and snuggled a bit. Then ran off for more kitty adventures.

***Rest in peace my kitty love. Keep terrorizing the mice and bird population wherever you are and know you'll always be my little black panther. You helped me realized I had a cat-lovers side and you'll always be in my heart.***


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Q. I know firsthand how hard it is to lose a pet and I also empathize with the guilt of not spending every possible minute with your pet. I wish I had spent more time with my dog who passed away in March. She slept a lot and I didn't want to disturb her during those times, but maybe I should have. Once she started slowing down, I guess I should have to. I pray that she didn't feel ignored and I hoped she knew that I loved her more than words could ever express. Anyway, didn't mean to go on and on, but I want you to know that I understand how you must be feeling.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of your beloved kitty, he was handsome! Such a sweet story and I also know how you feel.

I also feel guilty over the loss of my Kasey, it was during a busy hectic time in my life and I was occupied with other things. Brings tears to my eyes when I think of her. I won't let that happen again!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry for the loss of your cat, Q. He truly looked pantherish in that last photo and was adorable as a kitten. Thank you for giving him the chance of 3 healthy years.

RIP Q. :angel


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also understand how you're feeling. I hope in time you will be able to take comfort in the good memories of time shared with Q.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: QynSorry for the loss of your cat, Q. He truly looked pantherish in that last photo and was adorable as a kitten. Thank you for giving him the chance of 3 healthy years.
> 
> RIP Q. :angel


I want to change my post as I was in the middle of doing something else when I should have given your beautiful Q my full attention.

I am very sorry you lost the special, feisty, feline Q. From your description he was a very unique character and I am glad he got to spend those years with you and I am sorry it was not longer. 

It takes a good deal of effort to save a young kitten and you gave him that dedication. He did not seem to want to live inside and that decision entails some risks. Unfortunately he paid the price for his decision, but I am sure he knew you cared for him and he obviously had a definite bond with you. 

RIP, Q.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. Love the baby kitten pictures!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry, terrible way to lose a pet. He was a beautiful boy and I'm sure you'll miss him terribly. Sweet rescue story, you gave him a life he never would have known and he knew you loved him.


----------



## mastercave (May 2, 2009)

Thank you all for the kind words.

I still haven't put away the litter box and haven't donated his full bag of food yet. Just can't seem to let go.

I'm trying to put a photo album for memories and I realized all his pictures are of him sleeping. Then I find a nice surprise when looking through my phone and I find a couple pictures of his in the yard! It made me so happy!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I think the photo album is a great idea


----------

